# A new locomotive and wagon in kit.



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everybody!

Some time ago I have not had the chance to post anything new.
But I have not left the hobby at all. I'm involved in a very interesting project with a European manufacturer of kits of locomotives, wagons, trams and railway equipment in large scale.
For this reason, I am writing to all of you, intending to launch a locomotive and some wagon, only for the U.S. market, I would like that this material was a project with the help of you all. To which, if you are available, you would have to simply respond to this post, with the locomotive model you would want to have in kit, and in that scale.
Of course, the wagon which you wish it was the "perfect companion" for that locomotive.
I thank you in advance thank you all, and of course, answer any questions as you want to make.
Best regards


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I would love to see a Pennsylvania R.R. B1 electric switcher as a kit locomotive. As far as a freight car, a PRR X31 round roof boxcar, no one has done round roof boxcars in large scale. Other railroads beside the Penn also had similar round roof boxcars. Of course 1:29 scale is what I would prefer.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The locomotive I'd like to see made is the PRR 0-6-0 steam switcher with a slope back tender. A PRR center copula caboose with round windows would be a great combo and should be a big seller. They should be 1:29th scalle.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

But don't call it a wagon if you are marketing it in the US.

I would love to see some more Colorado Narrow Gauge rolling stock.

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any parameters for what you want to do? Scale,standard gauge,narrow gauge,plastic,brass,diesel,steam,modern,steam era,mass produced,limited runs,etc? Like most everyone I would have a suggestion or two but just would like to know what would be a reasonable request that meets your limitations or preferences.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 24 Dec 2012 10:44 AM 
But don't call it a wagon if you are marketing it in the US.

I would love to see some more Colorado Narrow Gauge rolling stock.

John


What Colorado NG rolling stock are you looking for?


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Posted By Paul Burch on 24 Dec 2012 11:22 AM 
Do you have any parameters for what you want to do? Scale,standard gauge,narrow gauge,plastic,brass,diesel,steam,modern,steam era,mass produced,limited runs,etc? Like most everyone I would have a suggestion or two but just would like to know what would be a reasonable request that meets your limitations or preferences.


Thanks to everybody for yours kind comments.

About which parameters, I would like to comment, We are looking for a model who can become a reference for the railroad modelers.
Between all yours comments and suggestions, we hope find a model (in kit) with two specials caracteristics; Not too hard to build, but not a simple toy. Mostly in metal, aluminium and brass, and very easy to personalize it. With a lot of options.

By the moment, the following data are the parameters we ask :

Scale ( we assume between 1:32 and 1:20 )
Gauge ( in function of the model choice )
Model (Our first idea was a Jupiter, but we preffer a model really popular between the modelers)
Construction ( Mostly in metal, aluminium and brass)
Steam, Diessel or Electric.?. You choice.

Nor can we rule, done ​​a special edition for the forum users. 
So, I'm still waiting for more ideas......
Greetings.

Xavier.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Model (Our first idea was a Jupiter, but we preffer a model really popular between the modelers) 
Construction ( Mostly in metal, aluminium and brass) 

Xavier, 
(I looked at your blog. Love the loco models done by OCCRE in wood/brass. I enjoyed watching the video of how to put the wheel together using wood sandwich and a metal tire. Not sure how robust it would be for the long haul? The video of the BR18 and coach at the show was fun.) 

We have endlessly debated the 4-4-0 model question. Acucraft did a 4-4-0 Narrow Gauge model after pressure from the buyers, but they tend to have small driving wheels and to be small locos. Some of us have the AMT/Ertl "General" 4-4-0 plastic kits, but they are 1/25th scale and don't really work in our scales. 












You mention "Jupiter" and I assume you mean the loco at the 'Golden Spike' site:





















A standard gauge 4-4-0 is often chosen when this topic is debated. I think the 1/29th scale folk, who have very few old-time choices, might be quite receptive. There are coaches available to run with it - the USATrains "Overton" ones come to mind? "Leviathan", a recent new build, is a sister loco.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see one of the streamlined steam locomotives that no one makes in large scale. 
1. Dreyfus J3 Hudson(my top choice! 
2. Commodore Vanderbilt 
3. Hiawatha 
4. Crusader 
5. Pennsylvania T1(now made in live steam by Accucraft) 
6. Union Pacific M-10,000 streamlined diesel. 
7. GM Aero Train diesel. You would want the cars with this also. 
For general sales 1/29 scale might be best, but 1/32 could be a good choice also. 
An odd one that appeals on a limited special basis would be the Bennie Railplane. It was a propellor driven train on elevated rail and would be neat for a ceiling installation inside.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Also take a look through our previous discussions on similar topics: 

"What would you like to see made in Live Steam" http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 


"New American Engine from Roundhouse" http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 


"THE BEST LOCO EVER. PLEASE VOTE" http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 


"AMS locomotive?" http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 


OK.. Thise URLs (links) are totally screwed. I will try once to post something you can use.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as long as it's just a wish list lets just add a EMD SD-7 or an Alco H-44-66 and for a passenger car how about a push pull double deck passenger car. Later RJD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, I'll go ahead also. How about a basic loco Kit, in the SD series line that would include parts to build a loco, covering a range of locos we are not able to buy currently do to market conditions. 

Say a basic frame with options to stretch it for several locos.. 
mixed bag of steps ,... 
fuel tanks, 
cabs... 

hoods that can be built in sections... 

WE do not have,.. any SD40-2 / SD45-2 "tunnel motors" - SD40T-2 / SD45T-2.. ( 1st choice here ) 
No SD35's 
No SD50's 
No SD60's 
No SD70's - ha, got ya - SD70 standard cabs... there are many ...! 

If a series of parts were made to build many locos and combinations of locos there might be allot more variety in the hobby for us all!! 

Cars - well how about a coil car? several types... 
or... a 50 ft bulk head flat...or 73ft bulk head flat... for that matter 
or ...a 52 ft gondola 
even a nice 50ft - 60ft flat would be a great addition here.. 

Of course - again all in 1/29th ... 

Thanks for asking !! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 27 Dec 2012 11:23 AM 

"New American Engine from Roundhouse" http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 



OK.. Thise URLs (links) are totally screwed. I will try once to post something you can use.





And we all forget that there was a clarification to this. 

Roundhouse were looking for input from European and US customers, they get them from their local customers in the UK at all their trade shows. Nothing about a US prototype locomotive.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

To keep relative costs in reason, a builder of such a kit could supply their own power trucks. Thus keeping some of the basic cost out of a kit on the manufactures end. 

Trying to come up with a means to increase locos as a whole for G-scale, yet make a kit that would kater to more of us, and not just add One more loco on our tracks.. 

A few select parts - some detail parts, .. could produce a larger variety of locos than just the total of the parts them selves. 

Cost again could be lowered as these would not be painted, or decals added, maybe in the box, or... Stan..!!! 

This would promote more building by us also! 

I'm ready, Dirk DMS Ry.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And we all forget that there was a clarification to this. Roundhouse were looking for input from European and US customers 
Yes, but we didn't know that until later, so the discussion in interesting. 

Here's the links to the threads - just remove the space and 'dot' after copyiong it to your browser adress bar. I included the original link as well - it may work this time. 

"What would you like to see made in Live Steam" www dot .mylargescale dot.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/76165/afv/topic/afpg/6/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/76165/afv/topic/afpg/6/Default.aspx 

"New American Engine from Roundhouse" www dot.mylargescale dot.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/116561/afv/topic/afpg/4/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/11/aft/116561/afv/topic/afpg/4/Default.aspx 


"THE BEST LOCO EVER. PLEASE VOTE" www dot.mylargescale dot.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/125247/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/125247/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


"AMS locomotive?" www dot.mylargescale dot.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/82843/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/82843/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Well, the links worked this time as I used the "Quick Reply" and I am NOT going to edit it - you'll have to live with the typo!!_


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well good luck on your locomotive kit endeavors! 

In the past the kits that have been offered on this forum were a Krauss-Maffei M10000 and a Baldwin Sharknose. Both were highly detailed plastic resin injected bodies with lots of brass detail pieces..and neither one sold very well...Folks scoffed at the price of $450.00 per Shark kit. 

I have been in touch with a certain builder about possibly making another kit along the same lines, a DDA40X in 1/29 scale but the costs would be very high per individual kit and after seeing how well the Sharks sold we put the project on the back burner for now.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

after seeing how well the Sharks sold we put the project on the back burner for now. 
Chuck is (unfortunately) describing a common problem. Most of the 'suggestions' above are for one modeller only. In 1/29th, especially, there are a lot of folk running attractive modern trains, but they aren't making models from kits. 

The folk making models tend to be the ones who want a specific prototype car - and the prototype isn't very common or some manufacturer would have already made one! 

Your original idea of doing "Jupiter" has some merit, as the Golden Spike location is a national park and is visited by train fans from around the world. They might be nterested in a model to put on their train-room shelf!


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you very much to everybody for your answers and kind comments. 
When we take a decision about this subject, you be informed about what is the locomotive chosen. 
Thank you very much again, and many thanks for your time and your patience. 

Xavier.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, !!! 

Well, at last, the model choice are the Jupiter in 1:22,5 scale. Entirely in metal. 
Hope you 're interested in this option. And the first model you can see at Nuremberg, but in 1:32 scale. In 2 or 3 months the model will be in the market. With a very reasonable price. 

Thank you very much to everybody for your help. 
All yours comment was very helpfull.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting choice of scale. 
The G29 folks will argue that your scale is a stagnant one as the 3 foot crowd left meter ga. 
I stumbled into G24 and have the Hartland Jupiter and can see your offering as a bigger more modern version (I'd change paint and name) if I were to purchase a kit. I hope your boiler will be the proper length, I believe my version was shortened to handle the early tight curves..... 

I'm curious to see how our opinionated crowd takes to your 'middle of the road' scale choice. 
I get flack (or have before) for G24... funny tho' nobody wants to finance my conversion... 

I get the feeling you wanted the G22 Jupiter all along and were seeking 'aproval' to copy that G32 one going to the show. 
I wish you success, for I'd hate to see any investment in G falter. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious to see how our opinionated crowd takes to your 'middle of the road' scale choice 
Reminds me of when PSM decided to make a 'g-scale' model of a standard gauge loco (a cute little GN engine - I forge the name.) When I pointed out it was standard gauge, and in 1/32nd it would be tiny, and that 'everyone' except live steamers and MTH fans were running 1/29th (and 1/24th, 1/22, 1/20th) they backed off the I haven't heard a whisper since. 

The choice of "Jupiter" is a fine one, and I might buy a kit in 1/32nd scale. But I shudder to think what compromises will be needed in 1:22.5 if it is 45mm gauge. There are some folk in gauge 3 (1:22.5 scale) standard gauge, (also known as G64 and promoted by Garden Railway Supplies in the UK,) but it is almost unknown here. 

I still think a 1/29th scale model kit would sell more kits. I personally don't mind the scale/gauge compromise if it is going on the shelf.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,
after a while we already have prepared the prototype of the locomotive Jupiter, in 1:32 scale
Obviously that's a prototype, which is necessary to make some changes, but I think it can be a very interesting model, and of course at a very competitive price.
I hope you like it.


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-bZlW_o5prkc/UQpKenzyHEI/AAAAAAAABXA/08PSbajYRoE/s1600/JUPITER-012.jpeg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KEjpZcoEgdw/UQpKdwaEVVI/AAAAAAAABW0/0BSK-DRnzLA/s1600/JUPITER-007.jpeg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-NmZ_4MGpJ5Q/UQpKd_N-VgI/AAAAAAAABWw/W0o11OFmYl0/s1600/JUPITER-005.jpeg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VTBpZrJqNck/UQpKd0p-vXI/AAAAAAAABW4/LGn4igILqkA/s1600/JUPITER-009.jpeg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very nice. (All the links are to the same photo?)


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 

No, each link are to diferent picture.


----------

